# Surfside Free Access #4



## SurfHippie (Apr 7, 2015)

I'll be hitting the surf around 5 this evening to chase some trout. I'm in a red Ford F150 FX4 with a pirates flag, if anyone wants to join me for a wade.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Good luck..


----------



## jlynn33 (Jul 8, 2009)

Do you need 4 wheel drive to drive on Access 4 or 5?


----------



## CustomFlat1 (Oct 25, 2014)

No the beach is packed down an clean drove down in the jeep last weekend didn't touch the 4 wheel drive once


----------



## hard over and hooked up (Jul 11, 2011)

*Driving condition*

The beach is hard packed like stated above but as of last night the entrances are soft. Some worse than others, just drive till you find one that is decent.


----------



## jlynn33 (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks for the replies fellas, probably wont be able to hit it until the w/end... but gonna try if this weather holds..


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Water was getting better at 2:00 streaks of green water between the 2nd and 3 bar !


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Good luck Surfhippie. Hope we get a good report later.


----------



## SurfHippie (Apr 7, 2015)

Well the water color was decent, still pretty choppy, and nothing to report but a couple dink trout and a whole mess of giant skipjacks- all on artificials. Gonna go and try it again today.


----------



## Salty-Noob (Jun 9, 2015)

See ya there. Blue jeep


----------



## SurfHippie (Apr 7, 2015)

10-4!


----------



## SurfHippie (Apr 7, 2015)

Well the wind is still blowing good, the waters still choppy, and the waters still discolored out to a 100 yards or so. Not even a bite on the artys, so I rigged a couple rods up with fishbites on the bottom for some whiting for the kiddo and he landed this nice slot red.








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Cool
Bet that Red gave him a good tug.


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

Hoping to hit it hard Sat. morning (access 4 or 5). Black Dodge posting colors.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Great deal ! Water don't look to bad !


----------



## Salty-Noob (Jun 9, 2015)

Managed 1 keeper trout and had a few others on. The guy to my left was reeling em in left and right

That water looks better in the photo than real life


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Awesome catch! I'm taking my kids fishing tomorrow evening, we almost went today but had to work late.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

fishingtwo said:


> Cool
> Bet that Red gave him a good tug.


x2.
Wtg.


----------



## MajorE40 (Sep 16, 2015)

I have never fished this area of the coast before and need some help on finding the beach access and locations I can dive? Mostly fish on PINS but due to the red tide I'm considering trying north. I'll be coming from San Antonio, thanks.


----------



## Skavatar (May 24, 2004)

don't think the red tide has affected the Matagorda area. my father in law likes to hit the piers at Palacios. 

if you're heading to Surfside take 332 South, make a left(NE) 257 (Bluewater Hwy). Go about 4-5 miles you'll see the beach access signs on the right side. if you can drive on PINS you can drive on Surfside. It gets soft but not a problem for AWD/4WD whatever they call it these days.

you could try Bryan Beach, take 36 or 288 South, then right on 1495 straight to the beach.


----------



## MajorE40 (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks for your help. I think we will try matagorda first.


----------

